# Spray for Glasses to Keep Water Off



## stu1903 (17 Jul 2012)

Can you get a spray for the lenses of your glasses which makes the rain slide off rather than collect?

I have a pair of Oakley Jawbone glasses with the Transition lenses but when it rains water droplets gather on the lens making it dangerous. 

Would I damage the transition lens by putting a spray on them?


----------



## Norm (17 Jul 2012)

Anything you spray on won't affect the photochromatic qualities, which are caused by silver chloride or silver halide crystals embedded in the glass of the lenses. However, a spray might effect any coatings your lenses have. Rain-X is designed to work on car windscreens and won't work on plastic, Raincoat is designed to work on plastic motorcycle visors and won't work on glass. I've no idea if either will work on Oakleys or whether they would damage the coating on your glasses but, tbh, I'd recommend avoiding either of them and getting a cycling cap.


----------



## Slioch (17 Jul 2012)

Motorbike shops sell sprays which are used to stop water beading on helmet visors, so would imagine these could be used safely without damaging your lens.

Or, a zero cost option, would be to gently rub a candle against your lenses to get a small amount of wax residue on them, use the heat from your fingers to spread it across the whole lens, then polish with a soft cloth. Doesn't impair visibility and works a treat.


----------



## gb155 (18 Jul 2012)

I can't ever see £? #@ when it rains 

Drives me nuts, especially with the weather we are having now 

So ideas like this pluck my interest


----------



## Evilcat (18 Jul 2012)

Oakley Nano Clear: my Jawbones came with a tiny 'pen' sample of this but you can buy a proper bottle of the stuff for about fifteen quid.

EC


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2012)

The car stuff needs speed to clear the windows - like 40 plus MPH.

I wear glasses and just wipe them with my finger.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Jul 2012)

Oakley Nano Clear for me as everything else I have tried previously damages the coating on the lens, when this happens Oakley's go foggy or misty in direct sunlight.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2012)

Surely Elton had the correct solution to this -


----------



## stu1903 (18 Jul 2012)

Evilcat said:


> Oakley Nano Clear: my Jawbones came with a tiny 'pen' sample of this but you can buy a proper bottle of the stuff for about fifteen quid.
> 
> EC


Just looked into that online and looks like why I'm after and should anything happen to the lens when using it they should sort or out as its their own product. 

What did you think of the sample?


----------



## stu1903 (18 Jul 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys. Think I'll take a look at the Oakley Nano Clear.


----------



## Melonfish (19 Jul 2012)

Fogtech and Raincoat.
made by motosolutions
http://www.fogtech.com/
airsofters swear by this stuff, i've used fogtech extensively and its fantastic others swear by raincoat.
fogtech inside, raincoat outside and you won't mist or gather rain.
pete


----------

